# is there any loyalty bonus for repeat bmw customers



## el indiano (Jun 20, 2006)

i have a z4 with bmwfs, and i want to get into a 3. 

is there loyalty cash to repeat business?

thank you


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

You'll get your SD and $350 disposition fee waived. No loyalty cash unless you're going from a 5 to a new 5.


----------



## el indiano (Jun 20, 2006)

that sounds good,

thanks Adrian!


----------



## BWTX540i (Mar 19, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> You'll get your SD and $350 disposition fee waived. No loyalty cash unless you're going from a 5 to a new 5.


I haven't seen anything about the loyalty cash from an old 5 to a new 5. Where can I find the details?


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

TX530i said:


> I haven't seen anything about the loyalty cash from an old 5 to a new 5. Where can I find the details?


+1 - we're ordering our E60 to F10 replacement tomorrow for ED in July and this is pertinent info...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a new Audi and BMW Loyalty MF rebate you would apply for =)


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> There is a new Audi and BMW Loyalty MF rebate you would apply for =)


What's this? An OLP MF discount?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

lilskel said:


> What's this? An OLP MF discount?


That's correct - for all BMW and Audi owners. No loan/FS account required. Proof of ownership of any model year BMW or Audi in the same household!


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Details about this rebate please? sounds interesting...is this for 5 series only?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That's correct - for all BMW and Audi owners. No loan/FS account required. Proof of ownership of any model year BMW or Audi in the same household!


To get what?


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's correct - for all BMW and Audi owners. No loan/FS account required. Proof of ownership of any model year BMW or Audi in the same household!


I am shopping for a 2010 335i coupe. What MF rebate would I be eligible for? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

M34Lnch said:


> I am shopping for a 2010 335i coupe. What MF rebate would I be eligible for? :thumbup:


.00095 :thumbup:

Hit me up since you are local.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

lilskel said:


> To get what?


A lower money factor.


----------



## NewBimmerr (Apr 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A lower money factor.


Will, what will be the money factor for 2010 328i sedan? coupe?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

NewBimmerr said:


> Will, what will be the money factor for 2010 328i sedan? coupe?


sedan: .00170

coupe: .00110


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> .00095 :thumbup:
> 
> Hit me up since you are local.


For a 2010 335i coupe:

Will, do you mean the rebate is .00095? [.00145 - .00095] Or do you mean the rate is .00095 after the rebate is applied? [.00145 - rebate = .00095]

(.00145 is the current buy rate for a 335i coupe.)


----------



## NewBimmerr (Apr 3, 2010)

[email protected]derbmw said:


> sedan: .00170
> 
> coupe: .00110


Thank you. I might get in touch with you for a 328/335 coupe. And, this money factor is only for previous customers/same household , right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

NewBimmerr said:


> Thank you. I might get in touch with you for a 328/335 coupe. And, this money factor is only for previous customers/same household , right?


Current customers/same household/owners within the last 12 months.

For all Audi and BMW - no specific model years.


----------



## miller (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm getting a little confused. So there's a new OLP money factor reduction available on new BMW FS leases? Does it apply to all models or only specific ones? Does it apply to both 2010 and 2011 model years? Is the reduction the same on all models? I'm coming off a 2008 X3 lease and I've read that there's a $1500 incentive available. Would I be able to use both on a new lease, or would I have to choose one or the other?

Thanks


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

2010 1 and 3 series models ONLY. 

0.00050 rate reduction. 

And in your case, yes, you get both provided you're getting a 1 or a 3.


----------



## miller (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BrianUNC (Apr 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Current customers/same household/owners within the last 12 months.
> 
> For all Audi and BMW - no specific model years.


Wow, that's pretty sweet. So I got rid of my 08 335 a few months back, but if I buy/lease a new 2010 E90 335 with the max MSDs, the MF would be .00145 - .00049 (MF reduction x 7) - .00050 (loyalty) for a final MF of .00046?

That may well convince me to pull the trigger.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Does this apply to M3s by any chance?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, combine this with the 335d eco credit and X3 OLP and MSD's......let's hope they extend the eco credit


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

slubu said:


> Does this apply to M3s by any chance?


Yes


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

lilskel said:


> Wow, combine this with the 335d eco credit and X3 OLP and MSD's......let's hope they extend the eco credit


The loyalty rate reduction is April's program for 2010 one & three 's... so even if the 335d's regular program was extended, doesn't mean you'd get the loyalty rate reduction if you're thinking of next month or later.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> The loyalty rate reduction is April's program for 2010 one & three 's... so even if the 335d's regular program was extended, doesn't mean you'd get the loyalty rate reduction if you're thinking of next month or later.


Is the Loyalty MF Rebate lockable if I apply to BMWFS before May 1st?


----------



## SleepTight (Oct 31, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> You'll get your SD and $350 disposition fee waived. No loyalty cash unless you're going from a 5 to a new 5.


Wait, what about that rebate for going from an old five series to a new five series? I've not heard anything about it.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

M34Lnch said:


> Is the Loyalty MF Rebate lockable if I apply to BMWFS before May 1st?


No. BMW wants cars picked up from stock now, not ordered.


----------



## CK530 (Nov 16, 2006)

SleepTight said:


> Wait, what about that rebate for going from an old five series to a new five series? I've not heard anything about it.


new five series = 2010 E60 not 2011 F10.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> No. BMW wants cars picked up from stock now, not ordered.


Sorry, I'm a little confused. I wasn't referring to ordering a 2011. I was wondering if I can lock in the loyalty rebate if I apply before May 1 on a 2010?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Same answer, sorry. Not lockable.


----------



## SleepTight (Oct 31, 2007)

CK530 said:


> new five series = 2010 E60 not 2011 F10.


Now _that _makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## bdeam191 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Loyalty*

Im going from a 535i lease to a 2010 328i convert. Looks like the base rate is .00130 for 24 and 36 months. What would be my rate with the loyalty program? Credit is perfect.

Thanks!


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

It would be .0013 - .0005 = .0008 base rate.


----------



## BMW #1 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Loyalty cash from a 5 to a new 5?*



adrian's bmw said:


> You'll get your SD and $350 disposition fee waived. No loyalty cash unless you're going from a 5 to a new 5.


Does anyone have details on this incentive? I am interested in leasing a new 535.


----------



## NewBimmerr (Apr 3, 2010)

BMW #1 said:


> Does anyone have details on this incentive? I am interested in leasing a new 535.


I believe you get a $1500 credit if you are going from a 5 to the new 5.


----------



## comer98 (May 1, 2009)

i have a current BMWFS lease on a 2009 528i and am looking at trading in our second vehicle for a lease on a 2011 X5. Are there any current lease rate reductions for current customers?


----------

